# Short funny blooper on YouTube



## JasonGoodwin (Nov 30, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WZFzDu9pns]YouTube - Juon vettÃ¤[/ame]

This clip is in Finnish, but this has to be every news presenters' nightmare.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 30, 2007)

Are you scandinavian?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 2, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> Are you scandinavian?


Not by any means. I'm English and Scots-Irish. Having said that, I once had a pen pal from Finland back when I was in high school and in the Army.

I have to admit that some of the comments on YouTube about this video are quite amusing. She's saying, "Excuse me, now I drink some water."

OT-BTW, I see you have a Ron Paul avatar. Did you hear who he got an endorsement from recently in Nevada?


----------

